# TY MY passion



## Waspfire (Sep 23, 2008)

OK i am just so happy right now bored i went out side a few minutes ago to look at my plant lol and behold i noticed somthing i thought i would never see 2 little white hairs coming out on one of the nodes i know this might be a little premature but anyways its a girl (knock on wood) .I owe it all to you guys and all the info u guys supply so i would like ot just say thank u everyone on MJ passion.i will be getting a camera today so i can take pictures and u guys can tell me if i am proud father of a baby girl or not  If it wasnt for mj passion i would of never thunk to try and grow my own plants u guys put info out there even a dummy liek me can understand great job all so happy i am bout to pee my pants lol

INFO i left out my first plant i haver grown started from seed was under cfls for first week then i put it out side its now in the soil and doing great stands 20 inches high and is on it 35day again thanks everyone here


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratz bro!

Once you get that camera give us some pics!!!!! :ccc:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

You have a girl


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 23, 2008)

Yo Ho flaboy420,
  Another proud daddy,  spliffs all around.
girl cigars.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 23, 2008)

congrats man. can't wait to see a pic or 2.


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 23, 2008)

ok since seeing the first one i have went back out and check again to make sure my eyes wernt playign tricks on me lol and i have 2 more nodes showing the little white pistils and i am about 90% sure there female.Man if u only new the excitemnt i am feeling:hubba:  lol i feel like a kid in a candy shop lol.Quick quetion i wanna pop some pictures on here for you guys anyone know if a camera phone will show up good i wanna be able to give u good pictures so u guys can tell me if i am right or wrong?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> Man if u only new the excitemnt i am feeling:hubba: lol i feel like a kid in a candy shop lol.


 
All of us growers feel this excitement 

It doesnt matter if its the first girl of the season or the 400th, its like the first time we have ever seen it  

So far you have had the easy part, your now going to learn how to grow 

Phone cam pics are sometimes good, it depends on the mega pixel size on your phone.

CONGRATULATIONS YOU HAVE A GIRL
 :yay: :clap: :cool2: :fly: :watchplant: :farm:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 23, 2008)

pic wanted...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 23, 2008)

congrats bro,, pics,pics,pics........ show off that foxey moma........


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 3, 2008)

hope i did this right here  some pictures there not good used a camera phone but she just showed pistils last week


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 3, 2008)

any opinions on she looks she is 42 days old also can anyone tell me if she is indica or sativa? thanks all info appreciated


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

she looks good.you realise that you are now hooked for life.this growing is a passion to me.i crave more knowledge about perfecting my plants.its odd that when i go to home depot,walmart,anywhere they have  anything that could pertain to growing,i find myself looking for something new or different that might benefit my growing.so buckle up,the ride has just begun.


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 3, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> she looks good.you realise that you are now hooked for life.this growing is a passion to me.i crave more knowledge about perfecting my plants.its odd that when i go to home depot,walmart,anywhere they have anything that could pertain to growing,i find myself looking for something new or different that might benefit my growing.so buckle up,the ride has just begun.


 
yeah since joining any time i see any gardening supplys anywhere i have to stop and look lol. Here is somthign also funny where i live nearest city is 35 miles so i went the other week to wal mart, home depot ,lowe's right look at there stuff they had everything was MG and sicne being here i herd os many bad things about MG I didnt buy well other nite i go to the grocery store called winn dixie and i find all kind of treasures lol for growing iwas so shocked they had fish emuslions and all kind of other treats that those other 3 stores didnt lol sad when a grocery store stocks better supplys then wally world and home depot IMO i even got my flowering fert from there cause all could find at those others where rose type bloom ferts and i thought i read if u cant use it on veggies and fruits not to use it on ur MJ


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 3, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> All of us growers feel this excitement
> 
> It doesnt matter if its the first girl of the season or the 400th, its like the first time we have ever seen it
> 
> ...


 
And Don't forget to DELETE those Pix from ur camera phone !! Just might loose ur phone and someone found those pix, might turn it into the Cops and then ur busted..
Just my 2 cent..


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah it is addicting. every time i go to a store my girlfriend yells at me cause i'm always looking at light bulbs and such


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 3, 2008)

i agree...while THC itself doesnt cause addiction, growing it sure does...congrats on the chicky....is this your first ?????soon she'll be loaded down with those "white hairs" and sticky stuff...look out for nanners !!!!!other than that you're on your way to stoneville


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 3, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> is this your first ?????soon she'll be loaded down with those "white hairs" and sticky stuff...


 

yep this is my first i planted 2 seeds back on aug 20 i made some errors with one and it died but this one is still here and doing great. Lol and my girlfriend does same thin when i am at the store lookign at cfls  or other things she is even getting jealous of my baby girl outside now talking about i care more about  it then her lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 4, 2008)

very good!!!!!! 

mine are the same age as yours and they are so puny compared to yours 

I don't see anything to determine sex yet so I will wait some more :/


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 4, 2008)

very good!!!!!! 

mine are the same age as yours and they are so puny compared to yours 

I don't see anything to determine sex yet so I will wait some more :/


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 2, 2008)

ok do to a freeze i gave her the chop after 8 weeks of flowering by my count lol anyways i have her hanging and dryign now but took a sample off her last nite and i will say wow i am hooked for life i will never buy pot again lol i smoke  blunts and had ot put it out half way thru and was totally fried, raided the fridge and woke up and my eyes still felt like 1000lbs where on them.I am just happy right now that i grew and plant and was able to smoke it and get higher off it then from the weed i got the seeds from is this normal for bagseed cause what i grew is 1000 times better then the stuff i got it form lol. Alos big props to all u folks here specially hippyinengland for all the info and help u guys give wouldnt have os killer smoke if it wasnt for u guys here 


also will try and get a picture of her drying. trimming and cutting her was harder then i thought but i think i did a real good job also wet was little over 2.5 ozs


----------



## CasualGrower (Nov 2, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> ok do to a freeze i gave her the chop after 8 weeks of flowering by my count lol anyways i have her hanging and dryign now but took a sample off her last nite and i will say wow i am hooked for life i will never buy pot again lol i smoke blunts and had ot put it out half way thru and was totally fried, raided the fridge and woke up and my eyes still felt like 1000lbs where on them.I am just happy right now that i grew and plant and was able to smoke it and get higher off it then from the weed i got the seeds from is this normal for bagseed cause what i grew is 1000 times better then the stuff i got it form lol. Alos big props to all u folks here specially hippyinengland for all the info and help u guys give wouldnt have os killer smoke if it wasnt for u guys here
> 
> 
> also will try and get a picture of her drying. trimming and cutting her was harder then i thought but i think i did a real good job also wet was little over 2.5 ozs


 
It is pretty normal when you grow your own to get a better quality than when you buy..... First off there is the pride thing goin on and second, You get out of it what you put into it... You put a lot of love into 6 plants or so and they will definitely be higher quality than the 2000 plants some greed monger grew in the woods.


----------

